# à l'aide .. svp ..



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

rebonjour !!! 
madame marcomarco à un  ibook G4 branché en wifi sur une live box  jusque là tout va bien et ça marche super bien ... mais le problème :love: c'est que nous avons beaucoup de coupure de courant par chez nous  et il faut redémarrer à chaque fois le ibook quand il y à une coupure pour avoir droit à la connection ? j'ai pas trouvé d'où venait l'embrouille ? car sur mon autre mac (en éthernet ) j'ai pas le problème .. et pas de problème non plu sur les deux pc en wifi aussi . (oui je sais  personne n'est parfait ..  )


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2008)

dans les paramètres réseaux, tu peux essayer de renouveler le bail dhcp. c'est peut être ça comme ça peut être autre chose...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

juste à titre d'info
au moment des coupures le ibook est sur batterie ou sur secteur?

 ps et t'es pas nioube
et t'as fait pile un titre pas informatif  dans le genre totalement déconseillé dans les divers explications sur " comment poster"


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

c'est déjà une piste à explorer .. merci


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

merci pour vos réponses ultra rapides .. 
le ibook est branché sur le secteur ..  et les batteries  prennent le relais en cas de coupure


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

donc il ne s'éteint pas, c'est bien ca?

alors je dirai que c'est coté configuration réseau

t'as pensé à la refaire?
et quand je dis refaire c'est pas ajouter une configuration (ce que tu peux tester)

 mais refaire à neuf en repartant sur des fichiers neufs


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

non .. il ne s'éteint pas  je vais refaire une configuration réseau ..  je verrai -bien .. 
merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

et sinon tu sais où sont les fichiers à  déplacer 
( on a déja parlé)

DD/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

ok .. merci ..


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

oh le beau bottage en touche bouche en coeur sainte nitouchien ...


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

je regarde tout çà et je te dit si y'à de l'amélioration


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

Si une nouvelle config AVEC les fichiers actuels passe pas

ne jette pas ces fichiers dans un premier temps
 tu les déplaces

et APRES si tout baigne tu jettes


----------



## marcomarco (17 Juin 2008)

oui ... j'étais capable de les balancer ...  :love:  merci ..


----------

